# RecipeDB - kolsch but not



## Paulielow (17/2/12)

kolsch but not  Ale - Kölsch  Extract                      Brewer's Notes My OG came out high so I just want to see how it goes here, secondary is cold crashed in fridge. I know its not a kolsch but that's the style I'm looking for crisp and clean ale. My OG is 1.060 which is way high so I don't know what happened. I did a 90 minute boil   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.5 kg Coopers LME - Light    1 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 30mins)    10 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.042 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 27.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.02%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 15 days   Secondary 12 days   Conditioning 8 days


----------

